# North Jersey Antique Bottle Collectors Associations 49th Annual Show & Sale 11/11



## texkev (Nov 7, 2018)

November 11, 2018 on a Sunday in Oakland, NJ 


North Jersey Antique Bottle Collectors Associations 49th Annual Show & Sale


Times: 9:00 am to 2:00 pm
Early buyers 8:00 am
Pompton Lakes Elks Lodge No. 1895
1 Perrin Ave, Pompton Lakes, NJ 
Contact: Ken froggy8@optonline.net


----------

